# Truglo Rifle Scopes - Any Users



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Over the weekend I made an impulse purchase and picked up a Truglo rifle scope, 3x9 44mm with the two color illuminated reticle. 

My question is does anyone have any feedback on this scope. Looks to be relatively new product and I do not see any feedback on the Internet. Also curious to know what brand of scope Truglo is slapping their label on. I am wondering if I am a sucker for a gimmick or if it is a decent scope. Also keep in mind, that my budget does not allow for the purchase of the higher end scopes and I usually use scopes that range in the $150 to $200 range, which this one was in. Good scope for this price range?

Any feedback, good bad or indifferent would be appreciated. I have the receipt and have not mounted on the gun yet. I recently purchased a T/C Encore muzzleloader and was planning on using this scope on this gun.


----------



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

hello, anyone??????


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

I heard only impulsive shoppers buy them.  Actually, the only one I have personally seen is the one you bought. Big help huh? It looks like it should do the job. Just get that puppy mounted up and we'll go do some late evening/early morning shooting nad you can see how well it draws in light and how you like the lighted reticle. Maybe I'll bring a couple scoped guns and we can compare how bright it is with them. If nothing else, we will get some shooting in. 

I do think your a sucker for a gimmick, but you may have done alright with this one. I read one review on the internet that was good. Usually if a product sucks, it doesn't have to be on the market very long before people start bashing it. No news might be good news.


----------

